# UML Diagramme Aufgaben



## Kayno (31. Jan 2019)

Hi Leute,

Ich suche Aufgaben mit Lösungen. Zu den folgenden Diagramme ....

1. Use Case
2. Aktivitätsdiagramm
3. Zustandsdiagramm
4. Sequenzdiagramm
5. Klassendiagramm

Danke für eure mühe


----------

